# Taskleistensymbol ausblenden



## TobGod (4. Dezember 2004)

Hi ! Ich habe da mal eine Frage und zwar:
Ich habe so ein Programm am laufen, das man nur unten rechts als kleines Symbol in der Taskleiste sieht. Ich will aber nicht nicht das man es sieht sondern es soll nur das Programm laufen. Das Programm selber hat keine Funktion, um das auszublenden. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit ?


----------



## max (4. Dezember 2004)

Einfach auf die Taskleiste mit der Rechten Maustaste klicken und auf Eigenschaften gehen.
Dann im Registerfeld "Taskleiste" auf Anpassen und da kannst du dann die Programme bzw. Infoicons ein- bzw. ausblenden.


----------



## TobGod (4. Dezember 2004)

Wow das ist ja einfach  Besten Dank!

Ehm, das meinte ich eigentlich doch nicht. Also ich möchte das man das Symbol garnicht mehr sieht und nicht nur als inaktiv drin ist. Wenn man auf diese kleinen Pfeile drückt, sieht man das Symbol ja trotzdem noch..Ich wollte aber, dass es ganz weg ist.


----------



## TobGod (6. Dezember 2004)

Kennt da nicht jemand einen Trick oder ein Programm, womit man es ganz verchwinden lassen kann ?


----------



## MCIglo (6. Dezember 2004)

Siehe Anhang:
Wenn du ein Programm verstecken willst, einfach folgendes in die Console schreiben:

```
hidden32 deinprogramm
```
Solltest du Kaspersky haben, wird dir diese Datei als RiskWare gemeldet. Liegt einfach daran, dass man damit auch Programme verstecken kann, die schädlich sind.

Es gibt aber dennoch Programme, mit denen es nicht funktioniert!
Probiers einfach mal.


----------



## TobGod (6. Dezember 2004)

Ehm, also erstens sieht die Datei irgendwie gefährlich aus, ich glaub ich hatte mal nen Trojaner, der auch so aussah   
Also wäre nett, wenn du mir das ein bisschen genauer erklären könntest.Wenn ich die hidden32.exe öffnen will, steht da "The command to execute must be passed as a Command Line Parameter". Und muss ich den Programmnamen oder den Prozess angeben!? Danke schonmal!


----------



## MCIglo (6. Dezember 2004)

Das is das DefaultIcon von Delphi 5 oder so.
Und wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe: nicht doppelklicken sondern aus der Console heraus öffnen

```
hidden32 deinprogramm
```

Wenn du mir nicht traust (obwohl dus ja doch schon geöffnet hast): 
http://www.kaspersky.com/de/scanforvirus

Was da nciht gefunden wird, existiert nicht


----------



## Alex Duschek (6. Dezember 2004)

Naja,die meisten Programme haben nunmal wenn sie laufen,entweder ein Taskleistensymbol oder sie sind im SysTray drinne.Bei Winamp kann man das in den Optionseinstellungen verändern,vielleicht wirst du bei deinem Programm dort auch fündig


----------



## TobGod (7. Dezember 2004)

Ne das Programm Pogramm läuft im Systray und hat leider keine Option das auszublenden.
@MCIglo: Sorry aber ich weiß immernoch nicht welche "Console" und ob ich jetzt den Prozessnamenn angeben muss !?


----------



## MCIglo (7. Dezember 2004)

[Start] -> [Auführen...] -> cmd -> [OK] -> cd 'deinVerzeichnis' -> hidden32 'deinProgramm'

Und dabei sollst du nicht die PID eingeben, sondern du sollst es auf diese weise starten.


----------



## TobGod (7. Dezember 2004)

lol.. Sorry aber ich bin nicht so ein Computer-Freak. Du erklärst es einfach zu ungenau. Sag doch einfach mal ganz eindeutig was ich tun soll. Ich bin jetzt in der Eingabeaufforderung. Gebe ich "hidden32 winvnc4.exe" ein, sagt er das er hidden32 nicht kennt. "deinVerzeichnis" !? Das Verzeichnis von dem hidden32 oder meinem Programm ? Was soll "PID" denn sein ? Und muss ich jetzt "RealVNC" oder "winvnc4.exe" starten ? Also wie das Programm heisst oder den Prozessnamen.


----------



## MCIglo (7. Dezember 2004)

Du willst also VNC verstecken?
D.h. du willst zusehen, was der macht, aber ihm nicht sagen, dass du zusiehst?
-> ILLEGAL!


----------



## TobGod (7. Dezember 2004)

lol.. das ist erstens mal für privaten gebrauch, zweitens habe ich selber zwei Rechner möchte den anderen gerne auch fernsteuern können mit meinem, möchte aber nicht das mein Bruder das sieht, weil er es sonst ausstellen könnte. Außerdem glaube ich, dass ich mich dafür nicht zu rechtfertigen brauche, was ich mit diesem Programm mache. Möchtest du mir jetzt helfen oder lieber Moralpredigten halten ?


----------



## MCIglo (7. Dezember 2004)

TobGod hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lol.. das ist erstens mal für privaten gebrauch, zweitens habe ich selber zwei Rechner möchte den anderen gerne auch fernsteuern können mit meinem, möchte aber nicht das mein Bruder das sieht, weil er es sonst ausstellen könnte. Außerdem glaube ich, dass ich mich dafür nicht zu rechtfertigen brauche, was ich mit diesem Programm mache. Möchtest du mir jetzt helfen oder lieber Moralpredigten halten ?



Wieso sollte er es ausstellen, wenn er damit einverstanden ist?
Wenn er das nicht ist, sind wir wieder dort angelangt, wo mein letztes Posting endete.


----------



## TobGod (7. Dezember 2004)

Ok dann eben doch die Moralpredigt... Ich werd mir selber einen Weg suchen.

Außerdem weiß er es ja, er solls bloß nicht ausschalten könnten, aber wie gesagt, is auch egal.


----------



## MCIglo (7. Dezember 2004)

Nur weil mans nicht sieht, heißt das nicht, dass mans nicht beenden kann 
Gib Programme, damit kann man sogar winlogon.exe killen (was nen Bluescreen zur Folge hat)
Aber auch normale Programme lassen sich mit dem Taskmanager schließen.


----------



## TobGod (7. Dezember 2004)

Er hat nicht wirklich viel Ahnung davon, weiß gerade mal wie man im Internet surfen kann aber ich habe da meine mp3sammlung usw. drauf und möchte das gerne fernsteuern.. Naja lass gut sein, will hier jetzt auch keine belanglose diskussion anfangen, ich machs mit windows remote..


----------



## NoVeK (14. Dezember 2004)

Also ich verstehe den TobGod schon sehr gut. Ich will z.b. bei einem anderen User den VNC Server versteckt hinterlegen. Dazu müsste ich es auch wissen.

Nun zur Moralpredigt.

Es ist illegal und das geht mir am Ar***^vorbei. Oder soll ich dir als Diffrenz deine gebrannten CDs / gecrackten [Spiele/Apps/Filme] in Legalitäts Fragen stellen? (MCIglo) Denn die hat jeder.

Meine Begründung

Ich suche dies weil ich einen User überwachen will der meine Community belästigt und den Verdacht habe das er von der Konkurenz geschickt wurde. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, schmeiß ich ihn den Server wieder runter, aber vorher will ich sehen was er da macht.


----------



## MCIglo (14. Dezember 2004)

NoVeK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder soll ich dir als Diffrenz deine gebrannten CDs / gecrackten [Spiele/Apps/Filme] in Legalitäts Fragen stellen? (MCIglo) Denn die hat jeder.


Das beweise mir erstmal, bevor du solche Anschldigungen aufstellst!
Sowas ist üble Nachrede und stellt eine Straftat dar!



> Ich suche dies weil ich einen User überwachen will der meine Community belästigt und den Verdacht habe das er von der Konkurenz geschickt wurde. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, schmeiß ich ihn den Server wieder runter, aber vorher will ich sehen was er da macht.


Das ist ohne Zweifel Computersabotage. Und da lasse ich mich von keinem hineinziehen. Am Ende willst du noch wissen, wie du denn am besten auf den PC kommst, ohne dass er was merkt... Ohne mich. Und ich bezweifle, dass jemand anderes da weiterhelfen würde, da er sich gleichzeitig auch einer Straftat schuldig macht!


----------



## TobGod (14. Dezember 2004)

lol.. das ist echt lächerlich. Wenn ich den PC von meinem Bruder steuer mache ich mich mit Sicherheit nicht strafbar. Da würde ich mich erstmal genau erkundigen, bevor DU solche Behauptungen aufstellst.


----------



## MCIglo (14. Dezember 2004)

TobGod hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lol.. das ist echt lächerlich. Wenn ich den PC von meinem Bruder steuer mache ich mich mit Sicherheit nicht strafbar. Da würde ich mich erstmal genau erkundigen, bevor DU solche Behauptungen aufstellst.



Wenn er einwilligt nicht. Aber wenn er damit zufrieden ist, bruachst du wie bereits gesagt wurde das Icon nicht verstecken!

Selbst wenn es DEIN PC ist, und jemand anderes daran arbeitet, der nicht damit einverstanden ist, dass du siehst, was er macht, machst du dich strafbar, wenn du das für dich in irgend einer Form sichtbar machst (BDSG) [Was ein Satz... ]

In dem anderen Bsp ist es nicht nur der Datenschutz, sondern sogar zusätzlich noch die Computersabotage!

Du darfst auch in einem Unternehmen, in dem es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, den PC privat zu nutzen, keine solche Software ohne einverständnis des jeweiligen Nutzers verwenden.


----------



## NoVeK (14. Dezember 2004)

Oh, da brauch ich nichts Nachweisen. Das sagt die Statistik, es gibt fast gar keine Computernutzer mehr die nicht mindestens eine gebrannten CD mit ill. Inhalt besitzen. Ausgeschlossen sind Neunutzer, aber wärest du einer, würdest du hier nicht posten. (Man hast du viel Software ;-) )

Naja, zurück zum Thema. Wie ich unbemerkt auf seinen PC komme und Daten durch die Firewall schicke, ist kein Problem. Das ist für mich Kinderkram. Jedenfalls werden Remote Tools nicht alles schom als Troj. erkannt und sind sogar vor Baby Norton sicher. Ich will aber keine Datenspionage... sondern Desk-Spionage. Wenn ich nur in seinem Computer will, hat sich dies schon erledigt.


----------



## TobGod (14. Dezember 2004)

Ach es hat keinen Sinn.. und mit deiner hidden32.exe gehts sowieso net.. habe da alles durchprobiert   Ist das eigentlich nicht möglich über mmc ? Kann man in der Konsole nicht auch die Benutzung bestimmter Programme verbieten ?


----------



## MCIglo (14. Dezember 2004)

NoVeK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, zurück zum Thema. Wie ich unbemerkt auf seinen PC komme und Daten durch die Firewall schicke, ist kein Problem. Das ist für mich Kinderkram. Jedenfalls werden Remote Tools nicht alles schom als Troj. erkannt und sind sogar vor Baby Norton sicher. Ich will aber keine Datenspionage... sondern Desk-Spionage. Wenn ich nur in seinem Computer will, hat sich dies schon erledigt.



Wenn du weißt, wie du in den PC reinkommst, solltest du auch wissen, wie du Prozesse versteckst. Oder nutzt du Sub7 und Co. ?


----------



## franc (29. August 2014)

...zehn Jahre später, der Bruder ist mittlerweile erwachsen...

UltraVNC hat eigens dafür einen Schalter "DisableTrayIcon". Da braucht man gar nicht rum schrauben.


----------

